# Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??



## Adrian* (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Wollte mal fragen mit welchen knoten oder wie ihr monofile schnur mit einer geflochtenen verbindet!!?? Ich habe ne geflochtene hauptschnur (16er Powerline) und will ca.1m monofile vorschalten, wie ne schlagschnur halt, soll aber nicht als schlagschnur dienen!!


----------



## feedex (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Versuch es mit dem Zebco-Knoten, der verfügt über genügend Tragkraft.

Guckst Du hier: http://www.winandy.net/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.winandy.net/angeln/knotenkunde/


----------



## darth carper (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Ich verwende den sogenannten Mahin-Knoten.
Dazu wird in die Schlagschnur ein einfacher Knoten gemacht. Durch diesen wird die Hauptschnur geführt und 12x um die Schlagschnur gewickelt. Danach wird  die letzte Wicklung fixiert und 6x auf den 12 Wicklungen zurückgewickelt. Danach wird die Schnur wieder durch den einfachen Knoten geführt.
Danach wird die ganze Sache noch vorsichtig zusammengezogen und fertig.


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ne geflochtene hauptschnur (16er Powerline) und will ca.1m monofile vorschalten, wie ne schlagschnur halt, soll aber nicht als schlagschnur dienen!!



Wozu willst du denn sowas machen???

sunny #h


----------



## darth carper (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Ich vermute als Puffer für die fehlende Dehnung der geflochtenen Schnur oder als Sollbruchstelle.
Beim Pilken mache ich das jedenfalls so.


----------



## Adrian* (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

ja, die hat null dehnung und dadurch schlitzen viele fische aus...


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Und du meinst der Knoten hält die Kräfte, die beim Werfen auf ihn einwirken, aus? Ich habe da keine Ahnung von, bin einfach nur neugierig.

Beim Brandungsangeln ist es jedenfalls so, dass sich der Knoten beim Abwurf noch auf der Spule befindet. Und ich denke, dass hat seinen guten Grund.

Bin mal gespannt, welche Antworten hier kommen.

sunny #h


----------



## darth carper (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Beim normalen Spinnfischen hält der Knoten auf jeden Fall.
Beim Karpfenangeln würde ich auch eine "Schlagschnur" von zweifacher Rutenlänge nehmen, weil es da egal und sicherer ist.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Hallo!

Ich benutze sowohl als Schlagschnur-Knoten beim Karpfen- und Brandungsangeln, als auch aus Pufferschnur-Knoten beim Pilken und Spinnfischen ausschließlich den ALBRIGHT.







Bei Geflochtener ca. 15-18 Windungen machen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Der Albright ist auch mein Favorit.

Allerdings umwickle ich das überstehende Ende der Monoschnur nochmal mit der Geflochtenen, dann gleitet er besser durch die Ringe. Das Ganze mit einem Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber gesichert, dann hält es bombensicher.


----------



## robertb (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Nix für ungut aber du glaubst doch nicht das dir 1 Meter Mono die Welt bringt oder  |uhoh:


----------



## Pilkman (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Nix für ungut aber du glaubst doch nicht das dir 1 Meter Mono die Welt bringt oder  |uhoh:



Stimmt, das les ich jetzt auch erst richtig. 

Als Pufferschnur wäre ´n büsch´n mehr ratsam, ich verwende um die 5 Meter.


----------



## Soxl (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Hoi,



> Ich verwende den sogenannten Mahin-Knoten. Dazu wird in die Schlagschnur ein einfacher Knoten gemacht. Durch diesen wird die Hauptschnur geführt und 12x um die Schlagschnur gewickelt. Danach wird die letzte Wicklung fixiert und 6x auf den 12 Wicklungen zurückgewickelt. Danach wird die Schnur wieder durch den einfachen Knoten geführt.
> Danach wird die ganze Sache noch vorsichtig zusammengezogen und fertig.


Gute Beschreibung  #6  Als Ergänzung vielleicht: VOR dem Zusammenziehen die Wicklungen anfeuchten, am besten mit Salatöl o. Ä., Spucke tut's auch... Bei etwas "empfindlicheren" Schnüren ggfs. die Wicklungen reduzieren, 10/6 tun's auch und auch mit 8/4 ist bei mir jedenfalls - trotz manch forciertem Drill - noch nix passiert #6. Noch ein netter Link zum Mahin mit Schritt-für-Schritt-Pics-Anleitung: Klick mich 

Alternativ kann ich auch den "doppelten Grinner" empfehlen, wenn's nicht um jeden Meter Wurfweite geht (der Mahin marschiert deutlich besser durch die Ringe): Klick mich 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Was ist mit dem Uni to Uni Knoten? Der soll auch sehr gut sein, um zwei schnurenden zu verbinden.


----------



## Adrian* (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

@robertb & Pilkman

eigentlich geht es ja auch da drum, das mir die montage (ledgerboom usw.) mir die geflochtene schnur durch das hin und her rutschen aufraut und man die mit der hand zerreissen kann...


----------



## robertb (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

Lass mich raten ne feine Fireline oder ?
Dann machts natürlich auch so Sinn  #6


----------



## acker_666 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @robertb & Pilkman
> 
> eigentlich geht es ja auch da drum, das mir die montage (ledgerboom usw.) mir die geflochtene schnur durch das hin und her rutschen aufraut und man die mit der hand zerreissen kann...



Klaub ich fast nicht ?
Beim Karpfenfischen mit Legerboom's gibt's doch nicht viel,
hi und her. Desweiteren, welche "scharfe Booms" hast du denn?
Is mir noch niiiiiiiiie passiert !


----------



## Adrian* (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

@robertb

ja, früher wars Fireline XDS, jetzt ist es 15er Powerline!
Fireline mochte ich noch nie! Ich nehm zum Grund,Karpfen und Feedern eigentlich nie geflochtene, aber im moment klappt es mit geflochtener besser, warum weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Adrian* (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

@acker_666 

ja, weiss ich auch nicht, ich haben so boom's die sind geknickt, fischen tuh ich meistens mit 80g futterkörben...


----------



## Fanne (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schlagschnur, mit welchen knoten verbinden??*

dieses Thema ist zwar schon Uralt , aber ich habe eben mal die verschiedensten Knoten probiert um meine Monofile mit Geflochtener zu Verbinden  und muss sagen der " *Doppelter  Grinner-Knoten

*hat sich in meiner Ansicht am besten Binden lassen und die Tragkraft ist voll in Rdnung !

danke euch das es soviele hilfreiche Tips hier im Forum zufinden gibt !


gruss aus Cracau


----------

